# Luthor Quote



## ReformedWretch (Oct 1, 2004)

Luther called Mary, the Mother of Our Lord "Ever-Virgin", "Immaculate Conception", "Full of Grace", and "Sinless".

Is this true? And if so, did he change that opinion later?


----------



## cupotea (Oct 1, 2004)

I am not a Luther expert, but I did do a study on this not so long ago. I am not aware that he ever referred to her as being immaculately conceived and, in fact, this doctrine was not articulated by the rcc until the 19th century.

As for the rest, it does appear that Luther did believe in her perpetual virginity but that he considered it a pious belief and not a dogma to which consciences should be bound; i.e. he knew it couldn't be supported by Scripture.

I am not aware that he believed her to have been sinless, the contrary, in fact.


----------



## Craig (Oct 1, 2004)

I think even Calvin believed in Mary's perpetual virginity...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 30, 2004)

I think it would be safe to say-- Luther repudiated his marioltry-- bear in mind he was once a Roman Catholic priest.


----------

